# Mel Brown



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A friend just called to tell me Mel Brown was to be taken of his respirator at 11:00am today at St. Mary's Hospital in Kitchener. He was one of my favorites and he will be dearly missed. He was to play with Mavis Staples this Saturday. He was 69 years old. A legendary blues man who played with so many of the greats. He was the guitarist for the house band at Austn.Texas' famous Antone's blues bar. Side man to John Lee Hooker and Albert Collins to name a few. Peace be with you Mel.

:wave:

http://www.melbrownblues.com/


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sad indeed! 
I had the pleasure to see him come up on stage to jam with Buddy Guy a couple years back. I remebered thinking at the time that it was a unique moment that wouldn't likely happen for much longer. :bow:

Lately he'd been playing at the Boathouse every Sunday and while I kept planning to go I never did. There's a lesson there...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn shame. I knew the name, but wasn't familiar with his work. I'm listening to him now, and it seems to me there is a reduction in the world's good taste at this moment.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had just read that he was in the ICU and now this thread has been posted.

I had the wonderful opportunity to talk to Mr. Brown for a while at a Gala dinner in support of the local Blues Festival. He then asked me to get his guitar out of the case for him...which I did...praying that I wouldn't bump it or drop it. 

Also, I was Clarksdale, Mississippi, a small town famous for its blues history, a few years ago. I went into a local store and they had a British blues magazine with a feature on Mel Brown. I have been regretting ever since that I didn't buy the magazine.

Mr. Brown was a fantastic keyboard player as well. Not everyone is aware of that. 

RIP Mr. Brown.

A sad loss for all of us, but peace from his ever increasing suffering.

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Man what a shame...he was a great player. He was one of the very few guys I ever saw who played blues on a Gibson Super 400 and he made it sound beautiful.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

There is a possibility that reports of his death are premature. Check out this article in today's Record...

http://news.therecord.com/news/Local/article/505160

It appears that they were planning on taking him off the respirator at 11am "to see if he could breath on his own", not necessarily to let him pass because it was hopeless. 

I guess we wait till tonight's news. If at all possible I hope he's still fighting!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I first saw Mel when I was under-age at Pop the Gator. He played a red Strat in those days. He would play the solo to Hey Joe by taking a drumstick from his drummer and whacking it against the neck with his right hand and fretting with his left.....and it sounded great! I think those were the last of his "wild" years. Most of my memories are of him playing those big Gibson archtop, including that stunning 400 nonreverb mentioned. I was just talking about seeing him up at the Boathouse too, hard lesson there. Oh well my lossnot Mel's. Nice to hear other people here were touched by his beautiful playing.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope your right Hamstrung. My friend is normally not one who would jump the gun on something like this. I really would love to be wrong about this. Please accept my apollogies if this turns out to be untrue.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Please accept my apollogies if this turns out to be untrue.


No need to apologize. Your intentions are much appreciated.

On the positive side, it is great to have this thread dedicated Mel Brown (and Miss Angel).

Hamstrung...I hope that he is able to fight until he has decided that the constant fight is just too much to endure. I feel so sorry for him...he has truly suffered for many years. 

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Blues legend Mel Brown breathing on his own
570 News | Wednesday, March 18th, 2009 2:41 pm 

KITCHENER - The wife of legendary blues artist Mel Brown has released a statement on her husband's health. 


*In it, Miss Angel says the 69-year-old was taken off a ventilator this morning and is breathing on his own. *_

She says she can't thank people enough for their thoughts
and prayers.

Brown suffered from a collapsed lung and remains in critical condition at St. Mary's General Hospital in Kitchener.

He played and recorded with a long list of famous acts, including B-B King and David Bowie.

Brown was born in Jackson, Mississippi and moved to Kitchener in 1989 where he became one of the area's most popular musicians._


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

RIP removed, innacurate information at this time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I remember when Mel first arrived in Kitchener. He was playing keys in Angela Strehli's band, which was basically the Antone's house band. Of course Mel and Denny Freemen would switch back and forth between keys and guitar, but he was primarily the keyboard player. This was at the Hoodoo Lounge on King Street before the Pop The Gator opened. I saw him a few more times after he moved there. He sat in on B3 with Buddy Guy one night at the Gator. Very nice guy. Hope he pulls through.

Pete


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to enjoy seeing Mel and the House Wreckers play at Wally's in Guelph.

Dig deep man, and come up swingin'.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I guess some good songs have TWO solos in them, eh? Good for Mel, and good for us. I wish him strength and a speedy recovery.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Glad to hear he's still with us:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The local CKCO-TV news (11:00 PM, Wednesday, March, 18th) stated that Mel was "clinging to life"

They also had a nice (short) feature about Mel.

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Damn. I don't know a ton about Mel, but when I was in my late 20's I'd go to Guelph and watch him play at Walley's frequently. He was fantastic to watch. I was wondering the other day what happened to him. Unfortunate news.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I recall seeing him in Kitchener in the late '70's.......might have been Pop the gator............was on a downtown side street up the stairs......He played with Buddy Guy at the Center in the Square in 2007, bottle of oxygen & wheelchair and all.........as of noon today he's still hanging on but the impression is the prognosis is poor............


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I had the pleasure of being a student of Mel's at a jazz camp program in Kincardine many years ago.
I don't think he had done much teaching, and I'll never forget seeing this big Mississippi bluesman sitting behind a desk in a high school classroom, looking very uncomfortable. 
He had everyone play a bit, when my turn came he smiled and shouted "play the blues!". What a thrill! I went up to talk to him after the class, we hit it off, and I was lucky enough to hang out with him a bit over the next few days. An experience of a lifetime! He had so many cool stories and some very sage advice. Hang in there Mel, if you can.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i booked a music festival years ago and he agreed to play as long as he could have a booth to sell his famous fried chicken - can't remember the chicken, but i'll never forget the playing!!!!!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Any news about Mel?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Any news about Mel?


Yes. Unfortunately, he passed away around 4pm on Friday.

http://news.therecord.com/article/507047


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What a shame. I used to see him play when I lived in KW. Saw him open for Buddy Guy once too. Great player, great guy.

Matt


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A few clips.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8zmIRXuzNk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxZWz5d5_KU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUHhdh45ncM&feature=related


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a nice video tribute to Mel Brown posted on the local online edition of the local paper. 

http://news.therecord.com/videogallery/508188

Also, here's the funeral info. (Thanks to the Grand River Blues Society)
Mel Brown Visitation and Funeral will take place at:
Ratz-Bechtel Funeral Home
621 King Street West
Kitchener, Ontario
telephone: 519.745.9495
website: www.ratzbechtelfuneralhome.com

Visitation: April 2 & 3: 
2:00 - 4:00 pm & 
7:00 - 9:00 pm

Funeral: Saturday April 4th 
1:00 pm the Gig Music Hall
137 Ontario Street 
Kitchener Ontario.

Reception to follow.
*No cameras or cell phones permitted*
A memorial tribute "Mel's Last Party" is in the planning stages.


----------

